# معونة الله



## ضحكة طفل (8 مايو 2010)

*معونة الله*​ *" أنا أعينك " ( **إش 41 : 14** )*​ *





**+ *تأمل هذا الوعد باستمرار ، * وثق أنه يقدر أن يعينك دائماً *، معونة بدون  حدود ، وبلا قيد ولا شرط !! بل بمجرد الطلب ، من رب المجد ، المُحب لمساعدة  أولاده . + لأنه مُعين لكل من ليس له معين ، ورجاء لكل من ليس له رجاء ،  وميناء الذين فى العاصفة .​ *+ ويقول المرنم القبطى :*​ مين أحن منك أتكل عليه                       وفى وقت ضيقى  ألتجأ إليه ؟​ يا أب الأرامل يا أب الأيتام                    حلاّل  المشاكل صانع السلام​ إن دعوت غيرك إنتظارى يطول                أما إن  دعوتك تيجى على طول​ + وكان داود النبى يطلب باستمرار معونة الله ، وليس سواه ،  فينال منه طلباته ، ويحقق كل آماله ، لذلك كان يقول :​ ·      " *كنت عونى* " ( مز 27 : 9 ) ، (  مز 63 : 7 ) .​ ·      " *عونى ومنقذى أنت* " ( مز 40 : 17 ) ، أى  ضرورة طلب العون من الله وحده ​ ·      " *معونتى من عند الرب*  " ( مز 121 : 2 ) .​ ·      " *أنت يارب أعنتنى *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رائع
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


يارب سلام
شكرا جدا
لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2010)

تأمل هذا الوعد باستمرار ،  وثق أنه يقدر أن يعينك دائماً ، معونة بدون حدود ، وبلا قيد ولا شرط !! بل بمجرد الطلب ، من رب المجد ، المُحب لمساعدة أولاده .

 لأنه مُعين لكل من ليس له معين ، ورجاء لكل من ليس له رجاء ، وميناء الذين فى العاصفة .


شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع الرب يبارككم​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2010)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى أخى على الموضوع الجميل
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## happy angel (13 مايو 2010)

*
+ فليس سواه هو المعين ، لكل تعبان ، ولكل حزين ، ولكل من فقد الأمل الآن .

+ وها هو صوت الرب – يعلن بكل الحب - ويقول لك : 

· " قد أيدتك وأعنتك ، لأنى أنا الرب إلهك ، الممسك بيمينك ، القائل لك : " لا تخف ، أنا أُعينك 

ميرسى ياقمر موضوع جميل

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (14 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> تأمل هذا الوعد باستمرار ،  وثق أنه يقدر أن يعينك دائماً ، معونة بدون حدود ، وبلا قيد ولا شرط !! بل بمجرد الطلب ، من رب المجد ، المُحب لمساعدة أولاده .
> 
> لأنه مُعين لكل من ليس له معين ، ورجاء لكل من ليس له رجاء ، وميناء الذين فى العاصفة .
> 
> ...


يارب سلام
شكرا جدا
لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (14 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


يارب سلام
شكرا جدا
لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (14 مايو 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى أخى على الموضوع الجميل
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


يارب سلام
شكرا جدا
لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (14 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *
> + فليس سواه هو المعين ، لكل تعبان ، ولكل حزين ، ولكل من فقد الأمل الآن .
> 
> + وها هو صوت الرب – يعلن بكل الحب - ويقول لك :
> ...


يارب سلام
شكرا جدا
لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------

